

Overenthusiastic Quora Notifications and More - mayanksinghal
http://blog.brotherboard.com/2012/09/12/overenthusiastic-quora-notifications-and-more/

======
intellegacy
Quora is really scaring off some people. I think there is room for competition
here.

see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4508273>

